# Bringing in 2nd dog.



## Element (Nov 7, 2014)

Element Hi all, 

I haven't been on in awhile. We are full time RVing now and don't always have internet service. Nice to see the trending topics emails, great way to keep folks active. 

I'm looking for some advice on bringing in a second dog. My sister passed last year and her daughter kept her animals - however daughter is gone quite often, and her 11 year old lab mix is suffering. Any way we are taking in Shelby, the 11 year old lab mix. Element (our vizsla) is like all, very set in her ways and very, very spoiled. 

Both dogs are female and once again, we live and travel in our RV. I have many concerns on this - but was wondering if anyone could help with tips to make the transition for our Element easier. The meet and greet will be done while taking a walk, Element will still be the top dog, lab has no interest in being dominant. Have set up an area that in camper that is going to be just for Shelby - Element pretty much takes over the couch.
Thanks 
Joyce


----------



## IWantThatMountain (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice to see another full-timer on here! We've got a Newmar fifth wheel, but are stationary most of the time (she's a bit heavy and a pain to pull). 

A year back, we adopted Ellie and, though most people would think I am crazy, it went easier than I thought it would. It was decided that we would not get a second dog until we bought a nice, large piece of property. 

We "moved" for a few months to another state for my husband's job, and they rented an apartment for the whole family. We quickly realized that Ellie did better in the 400 sq ft "tiny home" with a three acre dog park withing a few miles, than in the 1,200 sq ft apartment with a few walks a day. And so, when Hallie came along (the V our Ellie was raised with), there was no saying "no". I was, of course, worried about space, but to be honest, we have had no trouble, and it is going much better than I anticipated. I wouldn't worry too much about the space, provided, of course, they get enough exercise. The hardest part was trying to figure out where to put the second crate, lol!

We are having our own little problem with our spoiled rotten one (Ellie). She was guarding food, water, toys and people, but she is starting to realize that Hallie is not taking any attention/love from her, and is calming down a bit. The last two weeks have been devoted to making sure Ellie still feels loved and Hallie is welcomed in. Anytime Ellie growls at Hallie, she goes straight to time-out with a good scolding. It is hard, but she is learning, and we no longer have food or water aggression. We are fixing the toy problem with two of each type and leaving them all in a basket on the floor for easy access. With the people problem, we just try to make sure they get the same amount of attention, and it seems to be working.

Hope it goes well for you, and keep us posted on how it goes. It's SO nice to know we aren't the only ones out there with a V circus in a large aluminium and fiberglass "tin" can!


----------



## Element (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your response - is nice to hear from another RVer - we don't stay too stationary. We are in Michigan now for the summer (still in a park though), we have 7 grandsons out this way. We hit the road going west at the end of August. We usually stay like a month at a time per state, when we can - although there are months just used for travel, only drive 3-4 hours per day.


These are the issues I anticipate having trouble with, we have no kennels in the rv - they are in the van for traveling. Element (we call her Elle or sometimes Ellie) is very protective of us and her food. The lab doesn't play with toys, so that shouldn't be an issue. I've never put Elle on timeout, may have to make the bedroom her end of the camper, lol. We think we're going to use her bark collar for the first few days - it's not a shock thing, it beeps and then vibrates if the beep isn't acknowledged - she's never made it to the vibrate mode. Figured the tone may just remind her to use her manners.


I guess only time will tell - hoping with the lab being 11 years old, Elle won't see her as too much of a threat.


We will keep posting - and let ya know how it's going - again Thanks


----------



## IWantThatMountain (Aug 24, 2017)

You are so lucky to be traveling! That was originally our plan, as my husband owned his own business and could work from anywhere, but he ended up taking a "real" job, and our travel plans were cut. So, for now, we are stationary, but one day we hope to hit the road. Would have to be in a different coach, though. 

I wish we didn't have to kennel the girls, but I don't know what Ellie would do unsupervised. Hallie on the other hand, would eat house and home. She has already attempted to shred her bed, destroy a quilt, eaten numerous receipts, a tent stake, and a beautiful bow that used to go on Ellie's collar. And we have had her for 2 1/2 weeks! 

We use the bedroom as the time out zone for Hallie and used to for Ellie (before she figured out how to shove her nose underneath and open it). It works well, and I only had to do it a few times. We also feed Ellie in the bedroom, and Hallie in the main area, so as to avoid problems.

As hard as it has been, I can truthfully say it is getting better every day. The first week all I could think was "what have I done?", but after a bit, things settled down. Also, Ellie had pneumonia from kennel cough when we brought Hallie in, so she was grumpy and upset as it was. Maybe it will go better for you, and you'll be happily surprised, but if not, hang in there; it will get better!

Hope all goes well and happy trails!


----------



## Element (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks, we feel very blessed to be able to do this traveling. We both lost siblings in the last few years and figured it's now or never - hoping we get at least 5 more years in. We used to crate Element in our rental, but she's much calmer in the camper (not sure why, she's a Vizsla, has quite the mind of her own). We rescued her and I'm so glad she was past the puppy chewing phase - wish you the best of luck with that one, lol. We begin this journey tomorrow, so I guess time will tell.


Thanks for your encouragement - hoping the new one enjoys camping as much as Elle does.


----------

